# tires for the b15



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

ok..within the next few weeks im going to buy tires and installation for my new rims (ADR S-07R gloss black, 17inch)..and i was told that the tire size 215/45/17 is the best for my car b/c the overall diameter is veryvery close to that of the stock tires (for the stock 16's)....but, i didnt specify to the guy what the dimensions of the rims are....now since i have that info id like to post my question...will the 215/45/17 size tires fit rims that are 17x7? thanks for all input guys!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes they will.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

now, im looking at TOYO Proxes FZ4 tires....are they a good buy? for anyone who knows their tires or has experienced at least the toyo line of tires


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sell the ADRs unless you dont mind not having a company that backs their products. I have them and they are crappy made rims.

I have a 17x7 with the same tyre size as you listed in a Yokohama AVS ES100 and I love it. What characteristics do you want in a tyre?


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

how you gonna tell me to sell the only rims that i saw that i liked that were within my budget? ... iwasnt even gonna buy rims until this summer...but i saw these on ebay for a good deal and juss couldnt let it go, and had to get em....you can express your opinion as much as you like, but to me, i like the styling of the adr rims....nice and clean, and slick looking...dont hate...
...








--Ok now on tires, i dont care about performance or any of that crap (racing etc), i juss want an affordable *reputable* name tire that is low profile (215.45.17), these proxes ZF4's sell at pepboys for like 84$ a pop...(in my size) and online on some toyo site the msrp is 130$...so it looks like a good deal...also i dont need to worry about snow etc...i live in florida, mainly need tires that are good on dry and at least drivable on wet


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am telling you that because I have ADR wheels too, the Battle Exe. They look great but they fall apart and corporate ADR will not do jack shit for you. It took me 2 months to get in touch with them only to have them tell me that there isnt anything they will do. It is your money of course, but I am just telling you because of my experience with their wheels and service. And I washed them all the time with a mild soap and water.

As far as a good, long lasting and reputable tyre, the Yokohama AVID line, has a 500 treadwear and great all around handling in all types of weather.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

maybe they should just be washed with special wheel cleaner


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> maybe they should just be washed with special wheel cleaner


I would highly discourage that and even moreso discourage against any type of acidic wheel cleaner. A mild soap and warm water is the best for those wheels.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

so basically regular car wash liquid?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Meguiars, Mothers, Prestone and 3M make great products to clean wheels which dont seem to be damaging at all. If a cleaner is acidic, it will damage the finish. My biggest advice would be to wax them before you put them on really well and wax them every month. That is one thing that I did not do as often as I should have and it may have contributed to the finish breaking down.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

When it comes to tires, you should spend the money to get a quality tire. As others have stated in several posts, the tires are the only part of the car that make contact w/the road. 

I just got the BG Goodrich KDW 2's. They are a bit noisey, but they grip like a mofo.

They were $130 a piece at Discount tire, who beat Costco's price by either $8 or $10 each.

It sounds to me like you are just trying to get someone to tell you it is okay to get cheap tires. That is my opinion, i am not stating that as fact, it is just how you are coming across. I would NOT get cheap tires.


----------

